# Gross weight of Autotrail Cree



## NavVic (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 1992 Autotrail Cree. Could anyone please tell me the gross weight of this Motor home as I do not have a weight plate and there is nothing on the Registration document. Regards Vic


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Vic

Are you sure that you don't have a weight plate under the bonnet or near the entrance door?


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I must be wrong but I always thought you had to have a gross vehicle weight in order to calculate the taxation class for the vehicle. The DVLA would need to know to work out what you need to pay them. If all else fails you could ask (email) Autotrail though based on past experience, you'll be lucky to get an answer.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

ALL vehicles (and yes that does include cars!!) have a manufacturers plate which will show

1. Max Front axle weight
2. Max rear axle weight
3. Max Gross weight
4. Max train weight

It is usually located under the bonnet somewhere and has the VIN number at the very top (loads of lketters and digits) or it might be located in the drivers footwell but it WILL have one somewhere!!

If its under the bonnet it will be the same colour as the rest of the paintwork so might take some locating. The front slam panel wheer the bonnet shuts down is favourite


----------



## NavVic (Apr 15, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> ALL vehicles (and yes that does include cars!!) have a manufacturers plate which will show
> 
> 1. Max Front axle weight
> 2. Max rear axle weight
> ...


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My Auto Trail has 2 plates.
Under the bonnet is the original FIAT plate....metal and riveted on, and the Auto Trail one which is thin metal and glued on next to it.


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi NavVic,
I had a Cree a while back. As it's on a T4, try the bonnet shut for a plate, or the bulkhead next to the servo. Another place is in the drivers door shut. Autotrail will be no help as it's too old!!!
Let us know mate,
Cheers,

CREAKY.


----------



## NavVic (Apr 15, 2009)

CREAKY said:


> Hi NavVic,
> I had a Cree a while back. As it's on a T4, try the bonnet shut for a plate, or the bulkhead next to the servo. Another place is in the drivers door shut. Autotrail will be no help as it's too old!!!
> Let us know mate,
> Cheers,
> ...


Thanks Creaky. Found it on the drivers door.

Cheers


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Mate,
Glad to be of help. Anything else you're not sure of, let me know, 'cos I knew my Cree back to front & sideways. I loved that van & if we weren't for my present lifestyle & fulltiming, I'd have another tomorrow!

Cheers,

CREAKY


----------



## NavVic (Apr 15, 2009)

CREAKY said:


> Mate,
> Glad to be of help. Anything else you're not sure of, let me know, 'cos I knew my Cree back to front & sideways. I loved that van & if we weren't for my present lifestyle & fulltiming, I'd have another tomorrow!
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Thanks Mate. Have got a problem with my leisure battery. When I am plugged into the mains I don't think it is charging. Its ok when I am on the road. Just renewed battery and changed fuses. Did you come up against this problem.
Regards


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hey mate,
I had what I thought were charging problems when I first got the van (before I bought a multimeter). As the leisure battery is in the seat box right at the back of van, I changed all cabling for thicker gauge thinking voltage drop was the cause. Turned out, after I put the meter on when on hookup, it was a faulty hookup cable. Never had a problem with the charger though, sorry mate.

Cheers,

CREAKY


----------

